# No water coming through taps



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,
We have just got back from Betws-y-coed and whilst we were there we filled our water tank as usual but when we turned on the taps no water came out and i cant hear the pump either. The tap is switched on, 12v is on, dump valve is pulled up..... but nothing comes out of taps. I was wondering if it could be an air lock or does it indicate the pump is broken or the leisure battery.... Although we have had our motorhome for a while now...we still arent quite sure how everything works!! 
If anyone can point me in the right direction to find the pump..its a geist spirit 560 with a truma heater. 
Many Thanks
Cole :?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*gdert*

hi,
most pumps have a seperate switch on the controle panel this is on ?
has the fuse blown as the pumps have a seperate feed?
is the pump submerged in the water tank or a surflow seperate pump?

if the pump worked before its either a fuse or the switch is off as even with no water in tank you should here the pump have you tried the other tamps on either hot or cold to see if this makes a differenc

tramp


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for your speedy response!!
Yes i have tried both kitchen and bathroom taps on both hot and cold. We left them open for a while too to give them a chance but still no sign!!
Not sure what type of pump it is....just reading the book and it says The kitchen is supplied with fresh water by a high performance pump which is mounted inside the fresh water tank....
Is it right that if i find the pump i could give it a small knock with a hammer to try and make it work again? Do you know of anything else i can try?
On the control panel there is a switch with a tap on it which is on.
When you say a fuse could have blown do you mean in the fusebox??Like an mcb?
Thanks Cole


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*fuju*

hi cole,
if there is a tap picture on the controle panel then you will find a fuse usually about 10amp in the electric controle module usually being german they are under the front drivers seat or under the front benches . if you dont have a manual showing which fuse is for what try pulling each one out in turn to check the contacts arnt broken,.

BEWARE when the dump valve fuse is pulled or the habitation battery disconected the dump valve opens automatically unless held closed by a clip etc.

hope this is of help.

Tramp


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

I have located the electric block with all the little fuses etc. The strange thing is i just filled tank 1/4 full and opened both taps to hot with 12v and tap switch both on. After 20 mins we can hear water in the tap like its going to come out but it never actually appears. I have tried turning the heating on too and the green light comes on as if its working but no heat comes out of outlets... all 12v lights work and fridge so im really confused. Is it safe for me to pull the little fuse out? also the battery leisure battery is saying its 13v and 10amps...which means it should be working fine according to my manual.....

Thanks


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Cole

It sounds like you have an air lock. Fill the tank to the brim with the taps open to allow the air to be forced out. Make sure that you use hot and cold to get all the air out. Once youve done this you should be able to run the pump as normal.

Weve had this a few time when the tank has been drained and it sounds exactlly like you say.

Hope you manage to resolve it

Andy


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

right thanks ill try that now.....we have filled tank right up but when we release dump valve no water is released..... so to try and release air lock i just switch tap and 12v switch on...then leave hot taps open for a while, then change to cold taps? How do you know when all air is out?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Fill your tank with a hose until its overflowing. This will force air out of the system up to the level of the filler cap. Open the hot and cold taps (or rotate between if on a single control) starting with the lowest tap first and dont forget the shower. As your doing this have the 12v and water electrics switched on so that the pump is running as you switch the taps on. If you can reach the pump in the tank you should be able to hear it running, if not watch the current drain on your bat when you switch the tap on. 

The drain may be down stream of your heating tank and therefore if the tank is empty you wont get any water out.

Im no expert on your van but just relating it to ours (Burstner). Hope this is of help

Andy


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi
We have filled it to the brim and opened both taps but nothing is happening still...... Should we be able to hear the pump?? We are sitting on our drive and the van is completely silent.... Do you think it might be the pump fuse or even worse the pump? I have taken fuse out and it looks ok....?


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

No idea how your specific system works, but going back to caravanning days when we had a submersible pump - have you tried reaching inside your fresh water tank and fishing about for the pump? If it's running you'll be able to feel the vibrations, if not then maybe it's capput. No big deal, they're not expensive and easy to replace.

Hope you find the problem soon anyway.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

No idea how your specific system works, but going back to caravanning days when we had a submersible pump - have you tried reaching inside your fresh water tank and fishing about for the pump? If it's running you'll be able to feel the vibrations, if not then maybe it's capput. No big deal, they're not expensive and easy to replace.

Hope you find the problem soon anyway.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

cole said:


> We have just got back from Betws-y-coed and whilst we were there we filled our water tank as usual but when we turned on the taps no water came out


It's obvious, you've picked up a leek.


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Brian,

What do you mean " Its obvious you have picked up a leak" Can you expand???


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

I have replaced the fuse for the pump and it has made no difference. I turned the taps on and i cant hear the pump at all....am i right in thinking i usually hear the pump when i open the taps...is it the same on all vans? 
Last night though the voltage of the leisure battery was 13v and 10amps....now the amp indicator is in the discharge position ..... Could i just need a new battery or how do i charge the one ive got up? Any help will be much appreciated..... thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello again Cole

Once again I'm not sure how your particular system works, but I would have thought you should have been able to hear the pump if it was running (ours is outside the tank, and quite audible). Is there any way you can take the cap off the top of the tank and put your ear closer to the action (or inaction)?

To charge the battery you need either to be on a hookup and make sure the internal charger is switched on, or to remove the battery and charge it up away from the van.

Let's hope you get it all sorted soon anyway. It's rubbish when things go wrong, isn't it?


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Hiya Mike,
Thanks for your help..... Think the tank is under the van so will try and crawl under....apparantly there is a built in charger on teh elecktroblock with all the fuses etc.... cant locate it though. Our manual is rubbish. It simply says the elektroblock has got a built in charger but dosnt bother mentioning where or how to work it!! Its driving me mad this! Id be really stuck for ideas without this forum though!
Cole :?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

cole said:


> Hi Brian,
> What do you mean " Its obvious you have picked up a leak" Can you expand???


I said "you've picked up a LEEK".

Wales -- Leek !!



There's a scan of an Electrobloc manual somewhere on here if that's any help.


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry Brian.... bit slow there...just thought you couldn't spell :lol:


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

Turns out it was the pump!! I hadnt been turning the pump switch off at the end of trips away...just didnt think to...so i think it is the latest idiotic thing ive done to my poor motorhome!!! lol
Thanks for the help everyone though, as always...much appreciated!


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Glad you sorted it! I've seen my husband turn on the tap put his mouth over it and suck, URGHHHH!!! but he usually gets the water running, he makes sure he does'nt swallow that comes out of the tap!! Bambi 2 ukeright:


----------



## cole (Aug 5, 2007)

thats hilarius! :lol: . We are going off in the motorhome home now just for the night..... at least we will have water!!


----------

